# Vibram 5 Finger Shoes - ClayDoh Version



## swhiting (Oct 4, 2007)

I've heard you can get those shoes made-to-fit.

This is a picture of ClayDoh's customized pair..... :w00t:


Inspired by:
http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f51/vibram-5-finger-shoes-85070/


----------



## swhiting (Oct 4, 2007)

You know there's some people with some jacked up feet out there. What do they have to do, buy a shoe that fits their longest toe? If that's the case, what do the rest of the toes do with all the empty space? Do they wind up tripping over all the extra fabric?

God forbid they start customizing these things. Toes going at 45 & 90 degree angles..... crossing over one another, buckling back.... dang


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

Yeah, that is what I want to look at. Feet giving me the high sign.


----------

